# Will primer hide small imperfections in a plaster job?



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

by the looks of that picture i would say no , but it depends on how hard you look at it after and what level of lighting hits it ..


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

don't they have ladders up there in Canada Red?

they make sticks with pads for sanding screen. You can tape as long of a pole onto it you need.:jester:

here is one that apparently hooks up to your vacuum as well


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh I was on a ladder, but having the face up all the time gets hard on the neck and harder to see what you're doing. A pole would probably have went better though.


----------

